# Kity woodworking machines



## Paul Cabinet maker (15 May 2007)

I have just bought a kity planer thicknesser 636, I need a user manual / parts and also a rise and fall handle for the thicknesser. I've tried kity uk and I'm still waiting, can anyone help? I have also got a spindle moulder model 623, I need a parts / user manual. Any ideas?


----------



## Dave S (15 May 2007)

I also have the 636 without a manual. I saw a photocopy of a manual go for about £5 on Ebay recently! :shock: 

I seem to recall someone here saying that the manual wasn't up to much anyway. 

I do have an old article from a magazine on maintaining and setting up a planer thicknesser and they happened to use the 636 as an example. If you don't turn up a manual I could probably scan it for you.

There are several here who own or have owned a 636 so if you have any specific questions you could probably get answers.

Dave


----------



## jasonB (16 May 2007)

Which Kity UK did you contact?

Kityuk.net is the official NMA site

Kityuk.com is part of the old kity importers.

Jason


----------



## menatnma (16 May 2007)

As posted peviously, the ONLY spares available from Kity are the drive belts and planer blades. I have a parts drawing for what its worth but no instruction books.

manatnma


----------



## Steve Maskery (16 May 2007)

I have a manual somewhere, but don't get excited. Even if I can find it, I seem to remember it isn't exactly comprehensive.

I'll have a look.
S


----------



## Gill (16 May 2007)

I've got a manual for a Kity 439 P/T. I've also got one for my Kity bandsaw. And I've got another for my Kity table saw. If you like, I could let you have a copy of any or all; the bandsaw manual is about as relevant to my P/T as it is to the bandsaw.

Okay, so I'm exaggerating somewhat. It's just that although Kity tools are smashing to work with, the manuals are another matter.

Gill


----------



## Paul Cabinet maker (16 May 2007)

Thanks everyone for your response, I'm not that bothered about the instructions for use. I mainly need the manual for the part number for the rise and fall handle, which is missing.


----------



## 9fingers (16 May 2007)

The height control handle part number is 501774.

As others have said, there are no parts available so I reckon you will be lucky to get a new one.

In your position, I would check to see if a standard hex/12point socket will fit well on the end of the shaft and if so, use that.
If one does not fit, then I would convert the end to a simple hexagon and then use a socket on it.
If yours is a model that need the outfeed table to be raised to access the height control, consider drilling a hole in the outfeed table so raising the table becomes uneccessary.

Regards

Bob


----------



## Robin Goodwin (18 Oct 2007)

Paul Cabinet maker":1zblzebu said:


> Thanks everyone for your response, I'm not that bothered about the instructions for use. I mainly need the manual for the part number for the rise and fall handle, which is missing


Hi - I have just bought a 637 planer myself and it looks like I am joining the queue of people wanting info and parts. I need a 710mm * 6mm feed roller drive belt (I cannot understand why its not wider though...the pulleys are). I also would like to know whether there was a blade setting guage originally or would that have been too up market for this machine.

Ref: Your handle...you would be surprised at how much of this stuff is purchased originally from other companies that are still going. I have had a lot of luck using RS components for similar items..its worth a check out.
Their web address is RSwww.co.uk (and the RS is at the front).


----------



## jasonB (18 Oct 2007)

Toolmart still list the belts for your machine, they go by the name of KityUK. They can also supply manuals

Ther ewas a setting tool that could be bought as an extra, not supplied as standard.

http://www.kityuk.com/spares.html

Jason


----------



## DaveL (18 Oct 2007)

Hi Robin,

Welcome to the forum.

Your link has been caught by our spam trap, this wears off when you have a few more posts to your name.


Robin Goodwin":24m92sd2 said:


> Ref: Your handle...you would be surprised at how much of this stuff is purchased originally from other companies that are still going. I have had a lot of luck using RS components for similar items..its worth a check out.
> Their web address is RSwww.co.uk (and the RS is at the front).


----------

